# Are stone design sites ES and TRW related?



## Burghcreations (Jun 14, 2013)

I have been looking at designs to purchase and I have found that MANY designs from 2 sites are either exactly the same or the same just tweaked a little bit to make it seem different. The two sites are Easystone and The Rhinestone World. I feel awkward supporting a site that may be taking another's designs, or is this normal in this business?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't compared their designs but I do know that they are two separate companies that do don't work together. Our designs will get copied but it's the design idea that gets copied. When you match up the rhinestones they are placed different. It's rare for us to catch someone that actually copies the design exactly. Copying design ideas is what happens all the time.....


----------



## Burghcreations (Jun 14, 2013)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Our designs will get copied but it's the design idea that gets copied. When you match up the rhinestones they are placed different. It's rare for us to catch someone that actually copies the design exactly. Copying design ideas is what happens all the time.....


Thanks. I appreciate the response. I didn't think of matching stones, (and won't be wasting my time to do so! Haha), just wanted to know so I wasn't supporting something I shouldn't be supporting. I'll jst go with th best price on whatever site then


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Burghcreations said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the response. I didn't think of matching stones, (and won't be wasting my time to do so! Haha), just wanted to know so I wasn't supporting something I shouldn't be supporting. I'll jst go with th best price on whatever site then


I hear you. Typically there is one company that is the innovator and then then second company that copies everything. You will recognize this pretty quickly since one company will release new designs and then then second company will have similar designs a week later.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

If you follow them on Facebook you can see the time stamp and figure out who was first.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mesewsatx said:


> If you follow them on Facebook you can see the time stamp and figure out who was first.


That is so true. It's kind of fun watching to see how quickly a design gets copied.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Burghcreations said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the response. I didn't think of matching stones, (and won't be wasting my time to do so! Haha), just wanted to know so I wasn't supporting something I shouldn't be supporting. I'll just go with the best price on whatever site then


I guess the point of this thread was trying to decide who to purchase from. Just because something is legal doesn't mean you would still want to support a company's business practices. 

I think most people get too busy and these situations become confusing that bad business behavior gets rewarded unfortunately...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> I guess the point of this thread was trying to decide who to purchase from. Just because something is legal doesn't mean you would still want to support a company's business practices.
> 
> I think most people get too busy and these situations become confusing that bad business behavior gets rewarded unfortunately...



Just to clear the air a bit... It's a bit of a inside non joke... between myself and TRW... 

It is frustrating when someone blatantly copies you I couldn't agree with you more... 

It's one thing to copy a design that might take 30 minutes to make... And really it's not even copying a design... It's taking a design idea and making something similar most usually better too... 

Take for example this piece of clipart...

Google Image Result for http://doodlekidz.com/1024/clip-art-illustration-of-a-cute-cartoon-penguin-wearing-a-santa-hat-by-pams-clipart-199.jpg

This design we recently did as did TRW... Are we copying each other or are we both using the same clipart and coming up with a similar design?...


At issue however is when a company goes about making literately an almost exact copy of something you have worked on for the past 18 months function for function, literally hundreds and hundreds of hours and continues to do so every time you come out with an update... Even when discussions were had prior to them beginning development and since... After speaking personally with Matt... His position is he's going to do what he wants to do and I can do whatever I want to do and we'll just have to agree to disagree... 

Honestly the product will speak for itself in the end... 

While I guess technically, legally anyone can copy anyone it's upsetting when someone copies what you have invested so much time into... Legal yes... Ethical??? I guess that's up to the people who making those decisions like Brian said...


Respectfully,

Kevin


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevin this tread is about rhinestone designs not your macro...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Kevin this tread is about rhinestone designs not your macro...


Yes I know... But then you brought up if it was "ethical" to copy or not copy and so I explained why it was you would see some similar designs on both sites... 

Kind of a what's good for the goose is good for the gander... 

It's not OK to create similar designs if they are on another website but perfectly acceptable to create a virtual exact copy of another companies software?... 

It's OK to create a design from clipart off another website though?... 

Seems a bit hypocritical... 

Honestly Brian it's probably best for you not to question one's business practices when you really have no knowledge of the situation... If you really think it's bad business practice for me to post a similar design after TRW has posted it then one would think you would equally think it's a bad business practice on TRW's part for copying my work as well after I have posted it...

Of course you would never say that because he is after all one of your biggest resellers of your products so best not to say anything negative towards him in that regard.... 

I would add I never commented on this thread that has been around for awhile until you publicly questioned my business practices... 


To the OP... No we are not the same copy as has been stated and yes you will see some designs that are similar from site to site and most likely on lots of websites... 

Same with Fonts... You'll see a 2inch College Font on BlingART USA, and TRW has a 2 Inch College Font and Rhinestone Alphabets has a 2 Inch College Font and Rhinestone Templates has a 2 inch College font... and so on... And they all look very similar because to start with we are all using the same font... 

Same with designs... Most designs start with a piece a clipart or artwork sent to us by a customer.. If we are all using the same clipart then our designs are likely to look similar as well...




Kevin


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

katruax said:


> but perfectly acceptable to create a virtual exact copy of another companies software?...


Kevin, It took us 18 months of R&D to invent Sticky Flock and you seem to be ok with trying to copy Sticky Flock and selling it under your own name. Then you did the same thing with Sticky Glitter. Maybe you might have a different perspective now?


----------

